# Als Buffed noch BLASC war :)



## Elathar (11. Dezember 2013)

Das waren noch MMO Zeiten  Voller Freude und alles war neu.


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2013)

Neu ist immer relativ, die MMO Sache war zu Wow Start eigentlich schon ein alter Hut


----------



## Elathar (11. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Neu ist immer relativ, die MMO Sache war zu Wow Start eigentlich schon ein alter Hut



Alt ja dank ultima online, aber aufregend dennoch. Weil vieles revolutioniert wurde. Und man kann hassen und motzen wie man will, WOW war eine Revolution ^^


----------



## Jordin (11. Dezember 2013)

*Den Teppich hochheb* Diskussionsgrundlage, wo steckst du?
Oder handelt es sich hierbei um einen runninggag den ich nur nicht kapiere?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Dezember 2013)

früher gab es auch noch einen kaiser.


----------



## zoizz (11. Dezember 2013)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> früher gab es auch noch einen kaiser.



Ja, das Spiel auf dem C64 kenne ich auch noch


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2013)

Elathar schrieb:


> Alt ja dank ultima online, aber aufregend dennoch. Weil vieles revolutioniert wurde. Und man kann hassen und motzen wie man will, WOW war eine Revolution ^^



Spielerisch war es *keine* Revolution. 
Es war in dem Sinne eine Revolution, dass Leute mit dem Genre MMO in Kontakt kamen die nichtmal ahnten was das ist.
Der Grund war letztendlich nur dass die Leute sich das Spiel blind gekauft haben weil es von Blizzard ist


----------



## xdave78 (11. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Spielerisch war es *keine* Revolution.
> Es war in dem Sinne eine Revolution, dass Leute mit dem Genre MMO in Kontakt kamen die nichtmal ahnten was das ist.
> Der Grund war letztendlich nur dass die Leute sich das Spiel blind gekauft haben weil es von Blizzard ist



Ich glaube, diese Einschätzung ist zu einfach. Ich habe mit Leuten WoW gespielt, die vorher im Prinzip null Kontakt mit PC-Spielen hatten. Also auch nicht wussten, was Blizzard ist. Ich bin eigentlich relativ stark davon überzeugt, dass es bei den Meisten so ablief wie es zB bei mir mit WoW war. Zuerst war mein Interesse eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Im Vorfeld hat mich das Thema keinesfalls geflasht. Doch bei Release explodierten die Infos und als Gamer konnte man sich dem nicht entziehen, weil das Thema einfach überall war. Nachdem ich dann in der PC-Games den Test gelesen hatte (damals hab ich mir noch fast jedes Heft gekauft in Ermangelung eines Breitbandanschlusses) hatte ich an einem der Folgetage eine plötzliche Hype-Attacke als ich auf dem Arbeitsweg am heimischen MädschaMarkt vorbeikam. Ab da war das Dingdann eigentlich ein Selbstläufer...ein Kumpel sah es bei mir, spielte es an..kaufte es sich...sein Kumpel sah es bei ihm...usw. Ich glaube es hat sich eher auf diese "virale" Weise verbreitet. Das Virus wütet immernoch in mir...allerdings hab ich seit 2007 ständig das Medikament gewechselt.


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2013)

wow hat durch seine starke marke und werbung halt mmos aus ihren keller klischee geholt

uo,daoc, meridan59 und co waren vorher halt nur für eine randgruppe von leuten man wurde als freak abgestempelt wenn man jemand von erzählte und isdn flats waren das höchste der gefühle in manchen bundesländern

dsl war damals nur in ein paar hauptstädten in der testphase


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, diese Einschätzung ist zu einfach.


Um mir danach zuzustimmen?  Dass es irgendwann auch Nicht-blizzard-Fanboys erfasst hat weil durch erstere eine relativ große Spielerbasis schon vorhanden war ist klar.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um mir danach zuzustimmen?  Dass es irgendwann auch Nicht-blizzard-Fanboys erfasst hat weil durch erstere eine relativ große Spielerbasis schon vorhanden war ist klar.



Ich hab Deine Aussage ja in keiner Weise verneint oder negiert. Insofern besteh kein unmittelbarer Wiederspruch. Ich meine schon dass es zur damaligen Zeit noch viele Vorbehalte gegen MMOs wegen dem ständigen "online sein" und den Abokosten gab. Ich glaube nicht, dass man pauschal alle Leute die es am Anfang gekauft haben pauschal als Blizzard-Blindkäufer betiteln kann -wenn auch Blizzard insbesondere damals nach Diablo 2 und Warcraft 3 schon einen herausragenden Ruf hatte. Irgendwas scheinen Sie ja doch richtig (anders) gemacht zu haben als die konkurrenz die schon mitunter seit 1999 auf dem Markt ein Nieschendasein führte.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich wusste bis WoW nicht was MMOs sind noch was Blizzard ist.
Ich habe mich vor Release auch nicht dafür interessiert.
Zum Spiel gekommen bin ich nur weil ein Freund von mir daher kam und mich fragte ob ich mit ihm das zocken will.

bin erst dabei als die seite schon buffed hiess.


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Foren waren voll mit Beiträgen wie "Wo ist denn der Speichern Button bei dem Spiel" oder "Gibt es da denn keinen Offline Modus?".
Wenn man MMO's kannte natürlich Kopf => Tisch Fragen, allerdings war den Leuten eben das Genre eben völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich war WoW DIE MMO-Revolution schlecht hin. Die Geschichte um den Fortschritt zeigt deutlich, dass nicht immer zwingend die erste Generation/Umsetzung einer Idee oder Innovation irgendwas revolutioniert hat. WoW hat den Weg für das Genre geebnet und war dabei mehr als großartig. Das MUSS man dem Spiel einfach lassen, egal wie sehr man schon vor WoW im Thema war


----------



## Jordin (19. Dezember 2013)

WoW war das erste und ist das beste MMO aller Zeiten!


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2013)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Natürlich war WoW DIE MMO-Revolution schlecht hin.


Was war denn am Spiel selbst revolutionär?


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was war denn am Spiel selbst revolutionär?



hach damals, als tikume noch jeden, ohne grund, zu tode geflamed hat


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hach damals, als tikume noch jeden, ohne grund, zu tode geflamed hat


Wann soll das gewesen sein...? Gründe hat er schon, ob es immer ein guter ist.. *g*


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

grund und gut, und überhaupt wieso? ^^  kann mich da an graue einzelheiten erinnern ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was war denn am Spiel selbst revolutionär?



Ganz gravierend, dass es nicht nur soziopathische Nerds angezogen hat.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ganz gravierend, dass es nicht nur soziopathische Nerds angezogen hat.



jaja als deutschland damals noch nen gröfaz/grökaz hatte ^^   muahahahahhaha, scheiße war der flach und geschmacklos 

naja die bw zieht doch atm verstärkt, elektronisch geschultes personal an ^^
bei den amis heißt das: hassu 100 kill in 10 mins, bei den hellghan, biste dabei . die sehen eh aus wie nazis


----------

